# Mailserver, kann mich mit angelegt Benutzer nicht einloogen



## Fasibio (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,


ich bin grad ein bisschen am Verzweifel.
Ich versuch auf meinem Server den Mail Server zu konfigurieren.
Ich habe dafür Postfix, ispconfig, SquirrelMail version 1.4.21  installiert.
Danach habe ich über ispconfig einen Mailuser angelegt.
Nun  habe ich versuch mich über SquirrelMail anzumelden.
Dabei habe ich die mail.log überwahct.
Diese hat folgenden Fehler erhalten "LOGIN FAILED, user=fasibio, ip=[::1]".

Wisst Ihr woran der Fehler liegt oder wie ich Ihn beheben kann?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß
Fasibio


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Fasibio,

das ist im Moment noch ziemlich schwer zu sagen, da die von dir gepostete Fehlermeldung nur die high-level Symptombeschreibung ist. Zudem ist das auch "nur" die Meldung, wenn das Courier-Paket (POP3/IMAP) den Loginprozess nicht erfolgreich durchfuehren konnte. Gleichwohl kann aber die Authentifizierung von Postfix (SMTP) natuerlich reibungsfrei klappen.

Setze mal den Befehl

```
tail -f /var/log/mail.info
```
ab, bevor du dich via Webmailoberflaeche einloggst. Kommen dort andere Fehlermeldungen vorher zu Tage?

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------

